# What is Magna Lock?



## woodtony (Jul 30, 2010)

Need some briefing and understand of these items - the objective and usage. i am new and intend to get a new Router, but noted that the web offer some of the tools which i really do not or how can it enhance my project. tools like - 
1. Magna-Lock Plate
2. Magna-Lock Ring Set (there are many size of hole)
3. Mast-R-Lift Adaptor Collar

Thank you in advance for all your feedbacks and teaching - good or bad are most welcome.........THANK YOU


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Tony, welcome to the router community...

the "Magna Lock router plate, Magna Lock rings and the Mast-R-Lift collars" are all part of the Incra line of router table accessories.

Magna Lock router plate: 
INCRA Solid Aluminum MagnaLOCK RT Plates

Magna Lock ring set: 
INCRA MagnaLOCK Ring Set

Mast-R-Lift adapters: 


Router Lift Adaptors
Used in conjunction with Mast-R-Lift router lifts to adapt your router to fit the lift itself. 

This is all pretty much high end equipment. Relatively expensive when you compare to similar parts from other manufacturers. The big question is "can it enhance your project"? An honest answer would be NO for the items you mentioned. I have a PRLv2 which incorporates a similar router plate and I use the 
ring set. The merits of one type, style, composition of router plate over another can be debated, discussed and argued over until the cows come home. And it will come down to what you like for what ever reason. IMHO the Magna-Lock-Plate and similar plates are absoultely rock solid. 

The ring set is great in my opinion. but can only be used in conjunction with an Incra style plate/lift. There is a total of 12 different inserts. They fit snuggly into the opening and are held in place by 4 rare earth magnets. Each of the 4 magnets are adjustable up or down to ensure a flush fit. They are easily placed into position, easily leveled out if needed and easily removed. The number of factory available sized inserts is probably an industry leader. Of this, I'm not 100% positive. However, what they achieve is nothing special or unique. When you look at the plates and inserts you can spend alot less and get the same results. 

The adapter collar's are used in conjunction with a specific router lift. (Master-R-Lift) These collars are used to adapt several styles of router bodies to the lift carriage. Not something you'd be concerned about unless you were looking to purchase a router lift. Different manufacturers have different styles of adapters/collars that are specific to their brand. 

HTH
bill


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tony, for people starting out the fancy bells and whistles seem like the road to perfection. Magazines refer to "Ultimate router set ups" which are in general a way to suck people into spending a lot more money than they need to. Let me walk you through a common sense approach to routing.

Start with the Oak Park mounting plate. It is roughly 11" square. It can be turned in the table to allow maximum use. It has a hole for and comes with a starting pin. You will need this feature for safe routing without a fence. It has a hole for the larger Oak Park style guide bushings. The larger size gives you more options than the smaller PC style. Lee Valley sells a set of opening reducer bushings for about $25? It is easier to change and store these than than the plates you mentioned. You can make your own fences out of wood and use 2 3" C clamps to position them on the table. Not having fixed locations for the fence means unlimited set up possibilities.

You can buy a Craftsman Combo kit for about $99. The fixed base mounts to your table and the plunge base is used for free hand work. This router will do most of the jobs you will attempt. If you want to buy better quality I suggest the Bosch 1617EVS. It is an industrial quality router, the Craftsman is a home owner quality. Either will do the job. You will find information about installing a mounting plate into a table top or piece of plywood clamped to two sawhorses. With a minimal cash outlay you are now ready for some bits.

Woodcraft sells the 10 most used bits in a set for about $70? (They do go on sale for less) There is no need to buy a 147 piece set of bits, if you need a bit not in your basic set then buy as the need arises.

This is how to get the most for your money. In time you will buy another router or two. Bit collections grow over the years. Why not spend your hard earned money on wood to build projects with instead of router lifts and digital readouts?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

This is all you need.
Router Table Plate
$15 bucks right now.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Mike

I don't need one right now but the price is so good I got 5 of them, they can be use for router base plates also , with a quick rework 

========



AxlMyk said:


> This is all you need.
> Router Table Plate
> $15 bucks right now.


----------



## woodtony (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you for all the advice and feedback, Brothers and Sister. especially to Mike and Twoskies57, whom had really brigthen my thoughts.

As new learner, lets start with the minimum hardware first - the basic.

Cheers.................


----------



## woodtony (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry....miss you out, AxlMyk..........Thanks....have a great day.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Just wanted to say thanks aging for the tip off on the great price for the HF plates.


======


AxlMyk said:


> This is all you need.
> Router Table Plate
> $15 bucks right now.


----------

